# hyssops



## wildcody (Mar 18, 2010)

After reading post about hyssop plant's is anise hyssops better than giant blue hyssop if i am not mistaking these are two different plants from different plant families ? So i wonder witch one is the best in regards to bloom time of year and number of hives each will support any help appreciated just wanted to know before ordering seeds thanks


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Anise Blue Hyssop, is the one they said an acre could support over 100 hives.
Not sure about the other varieties.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

Question? Does the anise or any other herb flavor the honey?


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I know the bees really like the anise hyssops because some of my hives are about a 1/2 mile from a Lowes Garden center and I go over to see what the bees prefer when they have flowers out.The bees were all over tyhe hyssops real thick.At the end of the season they had a bunch they were blowing out for a quarter each so I bought about 30 and stuck them into my raised garden bed to get them through winter.Maybe this spring I will have a bunch.


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

hemichuck, we did the same thing from Home Depot. We grabbed a few hyssop at the end of the season. Hopefully, they'll catch and we'll have more this spring. Wildcody, the anise hyssop's latin name is Agastache. I believe any of the varieties of Agastache will attract bees, but I think they do prefer the anise hyssop. We're going to try to start some from seed this year. Should be interesting for us and the bees.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Same here: I bought a dozen or so at the end of the season from Lowe's. Didn't attract much attention, but we'll see what happens this year. I'd like more of them ...


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Try both! Everwilde seeds sell their packets for $2.50, how could you go wrong? I just ordered seeds - I have woods and open dry sandy meadows on my place so I am trying different things. According to descriptions the Anise likes more open dryer conditions than the Giant.

JC


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I am trying both now, have the seeds started and everything


----------

